# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Γενικά >  >  λυχνιες!!!!!

## billos1989

υπαρχει διαφορα απο el84 σε el84????βρηκα χτες ψαχνοντας τα συρταρια του ξαδερφου οπου εχει λυχνιες για λαμπατους ενισχυτες(μουσικων οργανων)μια el84/6B0,5.μπορω να χρισιμιποιησω τη συγκεκριμενη λυχνια για εκπομπη????επισης εχω πολλες λυχνιες ασπρομαυρων παλιων τηλεορασεων.χρισιμευουν πουθενα??εχω και κανα δυο el36.ευχαριστω!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## tzitzikas

billos1989 αν βρεις απο ασπρομαυρες τηλεορασεις PL 504 κανουν απλα θελουν για νηματα 27 volt/0,3 A ac. αντε να βρεις τετοια ταση. εκτος και αν παραγειλεις μετασχηματιστη. η el84 φυσικα και κανει, ταλαντωσε την απλα δε βγαζει πολλα watt. αντε να σου βγαλει 8. για την el 36 δε γνωριζω. δοκιμασε να ψαξεις χαρακτηριστικα της στο ιντερνετ.

----------


## billos1989

μπορω να χρισημοποιησω για πομπο τη el84 και για λινεαρ την el504 στο ιδιο σασι???με εναν μετασχηματιστη 2χ250 ποσα watt θα βγαλει η κατασκευη αυτη??αν βαλω δυο μετασχηματιστες(2χ250 για την el84------2x400 για τη 504 θα βγαλει παραπανω watt??)

----------


## tzitzikas

billos1989 αν χρησιμοποιησεις ενα μετασχηματιστη 2χ250 θα χρησιμοποιησεις το καθε τυλιγμα των 250 volt για καθε λυχνια. Ουσιαστικα θα φτιαξεις 2 τροφοδοτικα με ξεχωριστη γεφυρα, πυκνωτη εξομάλυνσης 50+50 μf. Έτσι θα εχεις 2 τροφοδοτικα των 350 volt dc. Ναι, με την el84 μπορείς να οδηγήσεις την 504. Απλά με αυτη την τροφοδοσια βαλε αντιστασεις στα screen της 504, 4.7 kohm. Στην el84 βαλε μεγαλυτερη. Φυσικα να ειναι τουβλακια. Με αυτο το μηχανακι Θα βγαλεις καμια 40-45 watt.

>> αν βαλω δυο μετασχηματιστες(2χ250 για την el84------2x400 για τη 504 θα βγαλει παραπανω watt??) 

Αν θέλεις να τις καψεις οκ. Η 504 πάνω απο 600 volt συνεχες ταση δεν αντεχει. Φανταζομαι η 84 λιγοτερο.
Απο ενα μετασχηματιστη 2χ250 μπορεις να παρεις 500 volt εναλλασομενο που με την ανορθωση θα γινουν: 500x1.41=700 volt. Κοινώς θα τις παρεις στο χερι τις λαμπες.

----------


## kostas30

Το 1,41  ειναι χωρις  φορτιο το σωστο ειναι 1,3.   εγω παλιοτερα ειχα φτιαξει ενα φοβερο μηχανακι  με 3 el 84  η πρωτη ταλαντωνε  στους 50MHZ η δευτερη  εκανε  διπλασιασμο στους  100 ΜΗΖ η τριτη  ηταν εξοδος εβγαζε  10 - 15  βαττς.  εκανα μεγαλη  μ............α  που το χαρισα. του ειχα φτιαξει  επισης  προεμφαση  στην εισοδο  και φιλτρο στην εξοδο  τυφλα να εχουν τα pll  to ειχαμε μετρηση  με παλμογραφο  και  με αναλαυζερ και παθαμε πλακα.

----------


## tzitzikas

δεν μου απαντησες kostas30 για την 4-400.δες στην ερωτηση 4-400 προβλημα ψυξης και στο am αποριες.εχω ξαναγραψει.thanks

----------


## billos1989

δηλαδη με εναν 2χ250 μπορω να δουλεψω και τις δυο λαμπες.τα 45watt ειναι αρκετα καλα.ο πυκνοτης εξομαλυνσης ειναι ενα κυλινδρικο πραγμα ασημι που λεει πανω TESLA???αν ειναι αυτος μπορω να χρισιμοποιησω εναν και για τις δυο λαμπες???

----------


## tzitzikas

ναι αυτο που δειχνεις ειναι. αναμεσα στα 2 ποδια που εχει απο κατω τηα βαλεις ενα πυκνωτη 100 Ω / 16 watt τουβλακια.στο ενα ποδι θα παει η ταση απο τα διοδακια (γεφυρα) μετα την ανορθωση και απο το αλλο ποδαρακι θα δωσεις ταση στην ανοδο και μεσω της αντιστασης που σου ειπα πιο πανω στο screen της λαμπας.προσοχη αυτος ο πυκνωτης αντεχει 450 volt. μη του δωσεις παραπανω μπορει να σκασει. 1 πυκνωτη θα βαλεις για καθε λυχνια.

----------


## tzitzikas

>ναι αυτο που δειχνεις ειναι. αναμεσα στα 2 ποδια που εχει απο κατω τηα βαλεις ενα πυκνωτη 100 Ω / 16 watt 

πιο πανω ενοουσα αντισταση και οχι πυκνωτη.τυπογραφικο.
παρε ενα σχεδιο για αυτο που ζητας.απλα σου συστηνω να χρησιμοποιησεις μετασχηματιστη 2χ250 και οχι απευθειας τροφοδοτιση απο την μπριζα γιατι αν δεν προσεχεις καλα μπορει να σε χτυπησει κανα ρευμα.(αλλιωσ θα πρεπει να ελεγχεις στην πριζα ποια ειναι η φαση και να συνδεεις την φαση με τις διοδους ανορθωσης και τον ουδετερο με το σασσι). με μετασχηματιστη δε θα χρησιμοποιησεις 1 διοδο σε καθε τροφοδοτικο αλλα γεφυρα και φυσικα δε θα συνδεσεις τον ουδετερο με το σασσι αλλα την γειωση της μπριζασ με το σασσι.

----------


## billos1989

τωρα σπιτι μου εχω τρεις λυχνιες.2 el84 και μια el504.μπορω να κανω συνδιασμο και των τρειων για περισοτερα watt???ας πουμε χρισημοποιω τη μια 84 για πομπο και την 504 με την αλλη 84 για λινεαρ>γινεται??ειμαι σε δυσκολη περιοχη και θελω βαττ για να ακουστω.σκεφτομαι να παρω 6146 για περισσοτερα βαττ.α και κατι αλλο εχω ενα πομπο μεσαιων με τρεις λυχνιες δεν θυμαμαι χαρακτιριστικα μπορω να χρισιμποιησω τις λυχνιες του για τα fm??ευχαριστω!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gsmaster

tzitzikas, μπορείς να διορθώσεις κάποιο από τα μηνύματά σου πατώντας στο  (edit) που υπάρχει πάνω δεξιά σε όλα τα μηνύματά σου.  :Smile:

----------


## kostas30

Εγω  οταν  ξεκινισα   εκαψα  τσουβαλια  λαμπες και τα χερια μου για να μαθω καποια πραγματα  αν δεν ασχοληθεις  και δεν πειραματιστης  μην περιμενης  η  γνωση να ερθει εξ ουρανου.

----------


## billos1989

το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν εχω σχεδια για αυτες τις κατασκευες.και δεν ειναι κριμα ενω μπορειται να με βοηθησετε εστω και λιγο,να καψω τζαμπα λυχνιες(ειναι και πανακριβες και λεφτα πολλα δεν υπαρχουν).αυτο που ειπα με την el84 πομπο και el84+el504 linear γινεται???ποσα βαττ παει??

----------


## tzitzikas

ρε billos1989 ολοκληρο σχεδιο σου εστειλα πιο πανω.δε το κατεβασες?τι γραφεις.κατεβασε το αυτο που θες κανει.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## billos1989

φιλε μου δεν καταλαβες τι ρωτησα.φυσικα και κατεβασα το σχεδιο σου το οποιο ειναι ελ84+ελ504.εγω ρωτησα αν μπορω να χρισημοποιησω τρεις λυχνιες(el 84 πομπος)(el84+el504 linear)δηλαδη δυο 84 και μια 504.το λινεαρ να αποτελειται απο μια 84 και μια 504.αυτο γινεται??ποσα βαττ δινει?thanks

----------


## kostas30

Για να παρεις απο την 504 45βαττ  πρεπει να φαει στο κεφαλι τουλαχιστον 450 βολτ.

----------


## tzitzikas

φαντάζομαι θα καεί η δεύτερη 84 γιατί θα υπεροδηγήται.φτιαξε αυτο που ανέβασα.

----------


## billos1989

ειναι δοκιμασμενο???που μπορω να ξυλωσω κανενα πυκνοτη εξομαλυνσης ΤΕSLA???ποσο κοστιζει να τον αγορασω.για να φτιαξω αυτη την κατασκευη δεδομενου το πομπο που εχω τωρα θα χρειαστω πολλα υλικα παραπανω??αυτα τα υλικα πρεπει να τα αγορασω ή μπορω να τα ξυλωσω απο τv και ραδιοφονα π.χ??ευχαριστω πολυ  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Πυκνωτες εξομαλυνσης μπορείς να βρεις σε ραδιοφωνα, παλιες τηλεοράσεις        κλπ.  Και τα υπόλοιπα υλικά αν εισαι τυχερος μπορεις να τα βρεις από τις ίδιες συσκευές.  :Smile:

----------


## billos1989

μεταβλητους  σαν αυτους που ειναι στην εικονα που ειναι μεχρι 40pf που μπορω να βρω???ειναι τεραστια αναγκη.μπορει να στειλει καποιος με αντικαταβολη???μπορω να παραγκειλω απο καποιο καταστημα??αν εχετε εστω εναν και δεν το χρειαζεστε πειτε μου γιατι ειναι αναγκη.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## tzitzikas

νομιζω τετοια πραγματα έχει ο "βασιλης" στο μοναστηρακι (Αθήνα) και ο 741 Θεσσαλονικη. αυτοι στελνουν με αντικαταβολή.
το τηλ. του 741 ειναι 2310-325.605

----------


## billos1989

αυτουνου του βασιλη το τηλ το ξερεις γιατι ειμαι κοντα στην αθηνα (θηβα).ποσο κοστιζουν περιπου αυτοι ο ενας??

----------


## billos1989

μεταβλητους βρηκα οκ.κατι αλλο στο σχεδιο του φιλου τζιτζικα μπορω να χρισημοποιησω el34 αντι για  el84???με λιγα λογια μπορω να οδηγησω την 504 με την el34???θα μου δωσει watt???ευχαριστω!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kostas30

αφου εχεις τη βαση  ετοιμη  της ελ84  το ιδιο πραγμα εινα.  μη νομιζεις οτι οσες περισοτερες λαμπες βαλεις  θα παρεις παραπανω  βαττ.
αντε βαλε κολητηρι  στην πριζα και ξεκινα.

----------


## billos1989

τωρα που πηρα φορα δε σταματαω!!!!!!!απλα για την ελ34 με ρωτησε ενας φιλος που θελει να φτιαξει 2 σταδια 504+ελ34 γιαυτο ρωτησα αν γινεται, πειτε αν ξερετε.κατι αλλο επειδη πηνιοσυρμα εχω λιγο πιο λεπτο απο 1mm αν τυλιξο περισσοτερες σπειρες δε θα ειναι το ιδιο με το να εχω 1mm?

----------


## AKIS

δηλαδη η ελ34 δουλευει ανετα.περα απο τισ αλλαγες στα ποδαρακια τις λυχνιας τι αλλο χρειαζεται;

----------


## billos1989

o ακης ειναι ο φιλος που ελεγα οτι ρωτησε.συμπερασμα:η ελ34 μπορει να αντικατασταθει απο την ελ84 και μπορεις να την οδηγησεις με τη 504!!καλα τα ειπα ή ειπα μ. . . . .α???παντως η ελ34 ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερη της 84.δεν ξερω αν παιζει ρολο αυτο.

----------


## kostas30

δεν χρειαζεται  τιποτα αλλο οι τασεις ειναι ιδιες. και μια καλη βαση πορσελανης αν ειναι για fm.

----------


## tzitzikas

http://www.jj-electronic.com/tube_el34.htm
http://www.jj-electronic.com/tube_el84.htm
http://www.eierc.com/rc/EL84.htm
http://www.eierc.com/rc/EL34.htm

αν δεις στα 2 τελευτεα σαιτ η el-34 βγαζει περισοτερα watt για την ιδια ταση π.χ 250 volt ανοδικη. γι αυτο αν βαλεις el-34 βάλε στο screen μεγαλυτερη αντισταση π.χ 10 ΚΩ η δοκιμασε και μεγαλύτερη ακομα ώστε να μειωθει η έξοδος της.

για την el-84:

LIMITING VALUES: 
Ua = 300 V 
Ug2 = 300 V 

δηλαδη μην της δώσεις πανω απο 300 volt ανοδο και 300 volt screen. γι αυτο 250 volt μετασχηματιστης είναι πολλα.θες το πολυ 220 volts.στο screen της βαλε αντισταση 6.8 KΩ.

----------


## billos1989

για το πηνιοσυρμα δεν μου απαντησατε.αν βαλω πιο λεπτο αλλα περισοτερς σπειρες ειναι το ιδιο?????????

----------


## Antonisjr

Γεια σας παίδες μια ερώτηση: Μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω στην θέση της EL34 μια EF184, ή θα κάνει μπαμ!!!   :Shocked:

----------


## kostas30

kamia sxesi  h ef184

----------


## Antonisjr

Ρωτάω γιατί είναι και οι δύο λυχνίες πένταδος.

----------


## tzitzikas

και πιο λεπτο να βαλεις τις ιδιες σπειρες θα βαλεις. (αν βαλεις στην ταλαντωση περισσοτερες θα ταλαντωνει σε χαμηλοτερες συχνοτητες.αν βαλεις περισοτερες σε υψηλοτερη συχνοτητα)

----------


## tzitzikas

Antonisjr το παν ειναι για ποια δουλεια ειναι η λυχνια. θα ψαξεις στο ιντερνετ να δεις ποιες ειναι οι συχνοτητες λειτουργειας). απο κει και περα θα προσαρμοσεις (αν κανει η λυχνια) τις πολωσεις τις αναλογα και με την ταση που θα δουλεψει η λυχνια, αλλα και με την ισχυ που βγαζει.δλδ αν μια λυχνια που θα βαλεις βγαζει περισοτερα watt απο μια που ειχες πριν, για την ιδια ταση λειτουργειας, τοτε αν θελεις με αυτη να οδηγησεις μια αλλη λυχνια θα πρεπει να βαλεις μεγαλυτερη αντισταση στο screen και αν δεν αρκει αυτο να μειωσεις την ταση της.

----------


## colt3003

Καλημέρα και απο εμένα
H EF 184 χρησιμοποιείται στις παλιές ασπρόμαυρες τηλεοράσεις για κύκλωματα ήχου και απ' όσον θυμάμαι δεν παίζει κάν σε συχνώτητες FM. Επιπλέον ακομα και να έπαιζε η έξοδος της είναι κατα πολύ χαμηλότερη της EL 34, η βάση διαφορετική και οι τάσεις πλεγμάτων και ανόδου διαφορετικές. καλύτερα ξέχνα το.

----------


## Antonisjr

οκ παίδες ευχαριστώ.. θα δω τι θα κάνω...

----------


## billos1989

στο σχεδιο λεει να ειναι το συρμα 1mm.αν βαλω 0,5mm τις ιδιες σπειρες αποτι λετε θα ειναι το ιδιο.θελω να το χρησιμοποιησω εκει που ειναι οι μεταβλητοι.λετε να λιωσει λογο τασης ή δεν υπαρχει προβλημα???κατι αλλο το RFC ποσες σπειρες πρεπει να ειναι???και στους πυκνοτες λεει να ειναι 0,01-450v αλλα δεν λεει τι ειναι το "0,01"ευχαριστω

----------


## tzitzikas

μη βαλεις 0.5 mm. ειναι πολυ λιγο.βαλε 1-1.5.βγαλτο απο καλωδια μονοκλωνα ηλεκτρικου ρευματος.
50 σπειρες τα rfc απο ψιλο συρμα εμαγιε (πηνιοσυρμα) σε διαμετρο 6 mm.
0.01 μf ενοει.δεν εχουν πολικοτητα.

----------


## radioamateur

Θα ήθελα επισης στον αξιοτιμο bilio να προτεινω ενα ακομα σχεδιο το οποιος εμπεριεχεται στο τευχος 207 του περιοδικου Τεχνικη Εκλογη(Μαρτης 1984) το οποιο σχεδιο ειναι πληρες και με φωτογραφιες οργανα ελεγχου ρευματος κτλ σε rack και αποτελειται απο τρεις λυχνιες την 6C4, EL84, EL504.Το κυκλωμα τροφοδοσιας αποτελειται απο δυο μετασχηματιστες .Ο ενας ειναι 450 volts και ο αλλος 250 volts τασεις οι οποιες ανορθωνονται.Η μεγαλυτερη τροφοδοτει την λυχνια EL504 ενω η μικροτερη τις αλλες δυο.Το σχεδιο αναφερει οτι το μηχανημα βγαζει στην εξοδο 60 watts.Φαντασου bilio οτι την εποχη εκεινη αναφερει το σχεδιο οτι το συγκεκριμενο μηχανημα μπορουσε να καλυψει  την   :Rolling Eyes:  διαστημικη  :Rolling Eyes:   αποσταση των 60 km με κεραια τυπου 5/8.Δηλαδη τα αυτοταλαντωτα "πηγαιναν"   :Shocked:  "σφαιρα"  :Shocked:  ;Κι ομως αυτο ειναι αληθεια διοτι αυτη η 5/8 είναι αυτή που δημιουργουσε εκεινες τις μυστηριες ακτινοβολιες.

----------


## billos1989

:Exclamation:   :Exclamation:

----------


## billos1989

παιδια εφτιαξα αυτο των 2 σταδιων με τις 84 και 504 αλλα δεν ξερω τι φταιει και μου συντονιζει απο τους 105mhz και πανω και δεν βγαζει βαττ.πηνιοσυρμα εβαλα λεπτο γιατι δεν ειχα χοντρο.φιλε tzitzikas μαλλον θα φταει το πηνιοσυρμα που μου ειχες πει.δεν ηξερα και τις σπειρες για τα rfc.κανενα σχεδιο για 5/8 παιζει ακουω οτι ειναι πολυ καλη κεραια.φιλε radioamateur ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον αλλα ποσο στοιχειζει και που θα βρω μια 6C6???

----------


## tzitzikas

τα rfc ειναι σαν και αυτα που εχει το μηχανημα που ειχες.(αυτο που συνδεει την ανοδο της 504 με την ταση)

----------


## billos1989

το ξερω ειχε ηδη 2 πανω.αλλα συνολικα η κατασκευη θελει 5.αν αναμεσα στους ηλεκτρολυτικους(ΤΕSLA)δεν βαλω αντιστασεις θα εχω προβλημα???αν βαλω λιγα Ω παραπανω αντισταση??(π.χ αντι 100 να βαλω 120??)εχω πολυ εντονο βουητο που οφειλεται??

----------


## radioamateur

Σχεδιο κεραιας τυπου 5/8 μπορεις να βρεις στο περιοδικο Ηλεκτρονικές Κατασκευές του περιοδικού Τεχνική Εκλογη.Το νουμερο του τευχους δεν το θυμαμαι.Θυμαμαι όμως οτι εμπεριέχεται εκτενες αρθρο με δυο διαφορετικούς τροπους κατασκευής της δηλαδη είτε με πηνιο είτε με την χρήση ένος κομματιου καλωδιου τυπου RG58,8 για την προσαρμογή του μαστιγίου.Αν λύσεις το μηχανικό προβλημα στηριξης το οποίο απαιτεί οπωσδήποτε φαντασία,θα καταλαβεις μετα απο τις δοκιμές ότι θα έχεις  κατασκευάσεις μια πολυ καλη κεραια με χαμηλα στασιμα σε ένα σχετικά μεγάλο ευρος συχνοτήτων.Βασει του σχεδιου μπορείς να την κατασκευάσεις και ως 2x5/8 και να της προσθεσεις όσα περισσότερα radias μπορείς όποτε και η απολαβη "μεγιστοποιείται".

----------


## billos1989

πως θα προμηθευτω αυτο το περιοδικο?????????οταν λεμε 2χ5/8 ενουμε 2χ0,625=μηκος radiator??στο ιντερνετ δηλαδη δεν υπαρχει τπτ απο σχεδιο???

----------


## billos1989

απαντηστε μου και αν μπορειτε στα προηγουμενα μνμτα που λεω για τα πηνιοσυρματα και για τις αντιστασεις!!!!!!ευχαριστω!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tzitzikas

αντιστασεις να βαλεις . βαλε και 120 Ω, αλλα να ειναι τουβλακι μεγαλο (10-16 watt). 1 σε καθε ηλεκτρολυτικο. τα rfc φτιαχτα μονος σου με 60 σπειρες πηνιοσυρμα (δηλαδη να ειναι μονωμενο με ρητινη) απο πολυ ψιλο συρμα(δες τα rfc σου) . το rfc θα εχει διαμετρο μισο εκατοστο.. αν δεν εχεις βαλει ολα τα rfc που εχει το σχεδιο λογικο να εχεις βομβο.

>> παιδια εφτιαξα αυτο των 2 σταδιων με τις 84 και 504 αλλα δεν ξερω τι φταιει και μου συντονιζει απο τους 105mhz και πανω και δεν βγαζει βαττ

ε ισως να θελουν μεγαλυτερη χωρητικοτητα οι μεταβλητοι συντονισμου.δοκιμασε να βαλεις παραλληλα σε καθε εναν απο αυτος απο εναν 10 pf κεραμικο αλλα να αντεχει 1 kvolt.(1000 volt). γενικα πειραματισου, οπως και με τις σπειρες των τελευτεων 2 πηνιων. αυτο το μηχανακι θελει πιο πολυ παιδεμα απο το αυτοταλατωντο. αλλα αφου φαγωθηκες για λιγα watt παραπανω θα πεδευτεις.και εγω οταν το ειχα φτιαξει μου χε βγαλει την πιστη τοτε. γενικα οπου βλεπεις πολλους μεταβλητους αστα να παν.

----------


## radioamateur

Προφανως για να αποκτησεις το περιοδικο πρεπει να αποτανθεις στην διευθυνση του περιοδικου Τεχνικη Εκλογη.Οσον αφορα το κατασκευστικο κομματι θα ηθελα να σημειώσω ότι τα radials παραμενουν λ/4 το μαστιγιο υπολογίζεται "χοντρικα" με τον τυπο {(2x5):8}xλ ή {(1x5):8}xλ.Προσωπικα θα σου προτεινα να την κατασκευασεις ως 5/8 διοτι ήδη το μηκος του μαστιγίου ειναι αρκετα μεγαλο γεωμετρικα για τους 100 MHZ.Αν λυσεις το μηχανικο τμημα στηριξης κυρίως του μαστιγίου τοτε μπορεις να την εξελιξεις οπως εσυ θελεις.Παντως εχε υποψιν ότι οι τυποι ειναι σχετικοι παιζει ρολο η διατομη των αλουμινιων που χρησιμοποιεις οποτε και τυποι μεταβαλλοναι.Περισσοτερα θα βρεις στο αρθρο του περιοδικου ή σε παρεμφερες σχεδιο στο διαδικτυο.Για σιγουρα αποτελεσματα ομως θα σου προτεινα να κατασκευασεις μια collinear με πολλα διπολα.

----------


## AKIS

φιλε billos κοιτα να κανεις σωστο συντονισμο μεταξυ των 4 μεταβλητων και προσεχε τα πηνια

----------


## tzitzikas

επισης billos για να κατεβασεις συχνοτητα μπορεις να προσθεσεις μια σπειρα στο πηνιο ταλαντωσης.

----------


## billos1989

ok.πυκνοτες 10pF 1000v απο που να ξυλωσω?????εχει μονο εναν πανω τωρα.πυκνοτες 1000pf που λεει(C1 C2 C3 κ.τ.λ)δεν εβαλα!!πειραζει??παιζει ρολο στα watt??και 35 βαττ να μου δουλεψει καλα ειναι για αρχη.σε σχεση με το αυτοταλαντωτο.φοβαμαι ομως τον μετασχηματιστη μηπως μου τα τιναξει γιατι παιρνω απο αυτον και 250 και 6,3.προσπαθησα να το κανω ανορθωση δικτυου αλλα δεν πετυχε!!!

----------


## tzitzikas

βεβαια πειραζει. αυτοι γειωνουν τυχον RF στη γραμμη τροφοδοσιας. γι αυτο μαλλον εχεις βομβους. 
η ανορθωση δικτυου ειναι το πιο ευκολο πραγμα.ειναι οπως ακριβως στο σχεδιο. συνδεεις με την φαση την ανοδο απο μια διοδο ανορθωσης π.χ BY 127 η 1Ν4007.και μετα βαζεις και τον 50+50 πυκνωτη .
τα 6.3 V να ειναι σιγουρα 3 A γιατι αλιως θα εχεις προβλημα.νομιζω οι 2 λυχνιες μαζι τραβαν 2 Α.
βασικα μη κανεις ανορθωση δικτυου γιατι σε φοβαμαι να φας κανα σουτ.προσεχε!!! μην παιζεις με τασεις.
πυκνωτες 1000 pf να αγορασεις απο ηλεκτρονικα.να αντεχουν ταση αλλιως θα σκασουν.

----------


## billos1989

ουτε πριν ειχε το μηχανημα,αλλα και πριν ειχα βομβο!!!θα προσπαθησω να βρω πυκνοτες.για την ανορθωση εκανα του κοσμου τις συνδεσμολογιες>αλλα με καμια δεν πετυχε.τη μια ειχα ρευμα στο σασι την αλλη μου ριχνε ασφαλειες αστα να πανε.οποτε λεω βαλε τα 250 να ησυχασεις!!!το varicap παιζει ρολο στον βομβο???οι σπειρες απο το πηνιο ταλαντωσης πρεπει να ειναι κοντα ή μακρια η μια απο την αλλη??το συντονιζω μια δοση τυχαια στους 105 αλλα ειχα μονο 20βαττ!!!HELP

----------


## tzitzikas

καταρχας συντονιζεις το μηχανημα ξεκινωντας απο τον 2ο μεταβλητο και εχοντας πανω την γεφυρα βλεπεις που βγαζει τα πιο πολλα βατ. μετα ρυθμιζεις τον 3ο κανοντας το ιδιο και μετα τον 4ο.αν παρολα αυτα δεν βγαζει τα βατ που θες κοιτας να δεις απο κατω  αν οι μεταβλητοι σου (εκτος απο αυτον της ταλαντωσης) στη συχνοτητα αυτη χρησιμοποιουνται πληρως(δηλαδη αν τα κινητα φυλλα ειναι μεσα ολοκληρα στα ακινητα. αν ναι ισωσ χρειαζεσε επιπλεον pf.γι αυτο να βαλεις 10 pf παραλληλα με οποιον πυκνωτη χρησιμοποιειται ολος.
επισης δοκιμασε να αλλαξεις σπειρες στα πηνια 2,3,4 δοκιμασε διαφορυσ συνδιασμουσ αλλαζοντας καθε φορα μονο 1 πηνιο.
αν οι απομακρυνεις τισ σπειρεσ στο πηνιο ταλαντωσης τοτε θα ταλαντωσει σε πιο υψηλη συχνοτητα.
το βαρικαπ μπορει να παιζει ρολο στο βομβο αλλα οχι μεγαλο.
>> αλλα με καμια δεν πετυχε.τη μια ειχα ρευμα στο σασι την αλλη μου ριχνε ασφαλειες αστα να πανε 
ε αν δεν εχει ρελε το σπιτι σου στον πινακα κατι κανεις λαθος. εμενα ολα τα μηχανηματα μου ηταν με ανορθωση δικτυου και ποτε δεν ειχα τετοιο προβλημα.

----------


## billos1989

>επισης δοκιμασε να αλλαξεις σπειρες στα πηνια 2,3,4<τα rfc ενοεις ή τα πηνια που ειναι πανω απο τα μεταβλητα??

----------


## tzitzikas

ναι

----------


## billos1989

βρηκα μονοκλωνο καλωδιο ρευματος απο χαλκο 1,5mm για τα πηνια στα μεταβλητα και το περασα με σπρέι που μονονει,καλα εκανα??λογικα θα κανει ετσι δεν ειναι.πυκνοτες 10pf 1000v μπορω να ξυλωσω απο καμια παλιοτηλεοραση λαμπατη??θα εχει??ή πρεπει οποσδηπωτε να τα παραγγειλω??

----------


## radio27

Θα πρότεινα αντί για τις χειρίστης αποδόσεως λάμπες EL84,EL504 που σαφώς δεν δουλεύουν πάνω απο τους 30MHZ να φτιαχθεί ένα μηχάνημα 3 σταδίων με 6C4W - 5763 - 6146B,βέβαια όχι ότι θα έχουμε καμμία σπουδαία σταθερότητα απλά δεν θα έχουμε υπερβολικές αυτοταλαντώσεις.Οι EL84,EL34,EL504,EL509,EL519 έχουν εφαρμογή κυρίως σε ακουστικούς ενισχυτές,οι παλαιότεροι μπορεί να τις θυμούνται στους ενισχυτές Dublex που έφτιαχνε ο Δουβλίδης στην Φιλαδέλφεια.

----------


## billos1989

προς το παρων φιλε μου παιζουμε με οτι εχουμε!!ΑΣΕ ΠΟΥ ΟΙ ΛΥΧΝΙΕΣ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΑΚΡΙΒΕΣ!!ας απαντησει καποιος στο προηγουμενο μου μνμ!!ευχαριστω.α και κατι αλλο παιζει κανα σχεδιο για αυτοταλαντωτο el84?

----------


## tzitzikas

an exeis tileoraseis ksilwse an breis, aliws agorase.
gia to aytotalatwnto el-84 einai akribws opws to autotalantwto el-504. diladi apo to sxedio pou sou estila apomonose to kommati me tin el-84 diladi mehri kai to pinio L2 kai ise ok.

----------


## radioamateur

Αν πραγματικα θελεις να φτιαξεις εναν πομπο fm ας πουμε"ποιοτικο" σε επιπεδο αυτοταλαντωτου το οποίο να βγαζει μια αξιοπρεπη ισχυ, με  πολλη καλη διαμορφωση θα σου προτεινα να χρησιμοποιήσεις μια λυχνια τυπου 6146.Η El84 ποση ισχυ νομιζεις οτι θα σου βγαλει;Ως ταλαντωση ή buffer ειναι καλη αν την δουλευεις σωστα.Η λυχνία el504 ειναι λυση φθηνη αλλα με "παρατραγουδα" σε επιπεδο αυτοταλαντωτου,αν αποφασισεις να  την "τσιτωσεις" στην ταση πρεπει να προσεξεις παραπολυ την κατασκευή και οπωσδηποτε να εχεις μιλλιαμπερομετρο διαφορετικα θα την παρεις στο χερι λειαν συντομως.Σου προτεινα καποιο σχεδιο πληρες του περιοδικου Τεχνική Εκλογη.Ριξε μια ματια!Θα παρεις μια ιδεα για μια κατασκευη σαφως ανωτερη σε σχεση με το σχεδιο των δυο σταδιων που ειδα εδω και αν πραγματικα ενδιαφερεσαι να κατασκευασεις ενα λαμπατο μηχανημα με σχετικα χαμηλο κοστος εως και 60 watts με τελικο σταδιο την el504.

----------


## tzitzikas

6146 παιδες ειναι πανακριβη σε σχεση με την el-504. και εκει σε χωριο που ειναι ο billios και να "βουλωνει" τις τηλεορασιες με την 504 δεν παιζει προβλημα.
η el-84 φυσικα και δεν παιρνει τσιτωμα γιατι ειναι μικρη λαμπα. billos σου προτεινω να μεινεις στο αυτοταλατωντο 504 και να φτιαξεις μια collinear με 2 διπολλα ποθθα σου ανεβασουν σημα πολυ.
οταν εχεις φραγκα παρε ενα pll 100 η 50 βατ δελληγιανη η αλλης εταιρειας.

----------


## billos1989

να μεινω στο 2 σταδιων που εφτιαξα θες να πεις...δεν εχω αντιρηση αλλα δεν ξερω γιατι μου βγαζει μονο 10-12βαττ στη συχνοτητα που θελω.θα δοκιμασω να βαλω τους πυκνοτες 10pf-1000v μαηπως και δω ασπρη μερα!!@η 6146 στο μοναστηρακη που ρωτησα ειχε 60ε!!!!!φωτια!!!!60βαττ βεβαια ειναι πολυ καλα με τελικη την 504.ας δουλεψει αυτο που εχω τωρα και βλεπουμε.τι να φταιει??τα πηνιοσυρματα πανω απο τα μεταβλητα πρεπει να ειναι μονομενα ετσι??

----------


## tzitzikas

σιγα μην βγαλει η 504 60 watt. για κανα 10λεπτο ισως.μετα θα την παρεις στο χερι. ενοω να μηνεις στο μηχανημα που ειχες με 1 λυχνια την 504.
δε χρειαζεται απολυτα να ειναι μονωμενα αρκει να μην ακουμπανε μεταξυ τους και οι σπειρες επισης μεταξυ τους.

----------


## radioamateur

Κι όμως η διαταξη που ανεφερα με τις 6c4,el84,el 504 τα 60 watts τα εβγαλε (η τελευταια λαμπα εννοω καινουρια)!Είναι σαφως ανώτερη και περισσοτερο σταθερη κατασκευή με όργανα ελεγχου κτλ σε σχεση με το σχεδιο που βρηκα εδω.
Τωρα οποιος δεν εχει ακρες να αγοραζει τα εξαρτηματα που ψαχνει στη τιμη που θελει προβλημα του.Εγω συνηθίζω να προτεινω ό,τι καλύτερο και "οχι" ο,τι χειρότερο μπορει να κατασκευάσει καποιος, σε λογικα πάντα πλαισια.Και αν καταλαβα καλα σε αυτην την ενότητα γίνεται λογος για μηχανηματα με *ΛΥΧΝΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ*!Αν καποιος ψαχνει pll εγω θα του προτεινα να αγορασει καποιο επαγγελματικο επωνυμο εκτος Ελλαδος διοτι προσφορες υπαρχουν.Όποιος ψαχνει βρισκει αυτο που θελει στην τιμη που θελει!Ο νοων νοήτω!

----------


## radio27

Εντάξει λογικό είναι ο καθένας να φτιάχνει κατασκευή με ότι έχει αλλά όταν μιλάμε για υψηλές συχνότητες οι χαμηλόσυχνες πέντοδοι ΔΕΝ παίζουν.Σημασία δεν έχει τι ισχύ βλέπουμε στην γέφυρα αλλά πώς βγαίνει αυτή η ισχύς.Αν π.χ. δείτε την έξοδο απο μια αυτοταλάντωτη 504 στα 250V σε ένα Spectrum Analyser θα καταλάβετε ότι είναι μία μηχανή παραγωγής αρμονικών & παρασιτικών αυτοταλαντώσεων! Καλό είναι να μην σαρώνουμε με παρεμβολές τις γειτονικές μπάντες.Μπορεί να μην ενοχλούμε την τηλεόραση του γείτονα αλλά σίγουρα θα ενοχλήσουμε π.χ. την Air Band.Θα πρέπει χρησιμοποιήσουμε μια καθαρή πηγή ένα PLL με βαθμίδα ενίσχυσης π.χ. 5W (ολοκληρωμένο exciter) και μετά ας βάλουμε βαθμίδες τάξης Γ  λαμπάτες (6146Β,829Β κ.τ.λ.)
Τώρα αν θέλουμε οπωσδοίποτε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε λαμπάτη ταλάντωση για να είναι σταθερή θα πρέπει να έχουμε λυχνία ταλαντώτρια,πολύ χαμηλής ισχύος με σταθεροποιημένη τάση ανόδου(π.χ. με διόδους zener ή λυχνίες αερίου OA2 ή ΟΒ2)
Π.χ. μία 6C4W με κρύσταλο σε χαμηλή συχνότητα την οποία μετά θα τριπλασιάσουμε πρίν ενισχύσουμε.Αποτελέσματα PLL πάλι δεν θα έχουμε και η κατασκευή μας θα είναι πολύπλοκη.
Καλή η 504 αλλά το Φιατάκι ρε παιδιά δεν μπορεί να γίνει Πόρσε  :Smile:

----------


## billos1989

με ενα pll γυρω στα 1-1,5watt για ταλαντωση ποσα φραγκα παω.απο την smart kit λεω να το παρω.και μετα θα μπορω να χρησιπμοποιησω την 504 ή την84 ή και τις δυο μαζι για λινεαρ???ποσα watt θα δωσει?? με 30-40 ευχαριστημενος ειμαι.  :frown:  χρειαζομαι επειγοντος απαντηση

----------


## tzitzikas

παιδια η 504 μπορει να βγαλει τοσα βατ αλλα θα τα φτυσει γρηγορα.τι την περασατε, μικρη λαμπα ειναι.εδω την 807 την φορτωναμε με 800 βολτακια για να βγαλει καμια 70 βατ.
billos μπορεις να παρεις pll 0.5 watt με καμια 25.000 δρχ πλακετα.παρε και ενα σχεδιακι για λινεαρ 4-5 βατ με εισοδο 0.5 βατ πανευκολο και φτηνο και μετα μπορεις να οδηγησεις την 504.οταν θα το κανεις θα σου πω τις μετατροπες στο σχεδιο της 504.το λινεαρ το χω σχεδιασει απο το πομπο της smart kit 4 watt. εχω απομονωσει το τελευτεο σχεδιο ενισχυσης.εμενα μου ειχε δουλεψει αψογα με το pll.

----------


## kostas30

εγω με το pll σκετο  της smart kai to vco του  οδηγουσα  μια cx kai επερνα  300 βαττ.  η 504 ειναι λυχνια ρευματος μεχρι 450 βολτ και αρκετα μιλιαμπερ τα βγαζει τα 50 βαττ ανετα σαν εξοδος. ριξαμε  σε μια 6146 1500βολτ  στα μεσαια με 80 μιλιαμπερ μας εδωσε 150 βαττ αδιαμορφωτη. χωρις κοκκινισματα κτλ.

----------


## tzitzikas

kostas30 για την 4-250 τι γνωριζεις? καλυτερη απο την 4-400 μου φενεται.δε μιλαω βεβαια για ισχυ αλλα αντεχει.αν κοκκινιζει η λαμπα τι λες να φταιει.μονο ο συντονισμος εξοδου η μπορει να παιζει και τιποτα αλλο?η λαμπα δουλευειε τωρα στα 2800 volt dc , τραβαει 250 mA, οδηγο καμια 7 mA, ταση πλεγματος 400 volt εσω μιας αντιστασης 100 Ω.συντονιστικα στην εξοδο δεν υπαρχουν. ο συντονισμος εγινε κοβωντας την κεραια στο καταλληλο μηκος με βυθηση του μιλιαμπερομετρου ανοδου, στην συγκεκριμενη συχνοτητα.περιμενω αποψεις.

----------


## billos1989

επειδη πολλα φραγκα δεν υπαρχουν,σκεφτικα να παρω το pll της smart kit κανει γυρω στα 40-45ε.μετα θα μπορω να οδηγησω με αυτο την 504??ποσα βαττ θα δωσει??η να οδηγησω και την 504 και την 84 μαζι για παραπανω βαττ.βλακεια ειπα??βρηκα μια el36 απο μια αρχαια τv.ειχε και αλλες 15 λυχνιες πανω!!!την 36 την ειχε για τον ηχο νομιζω.απαντηστε μου αν γινεται ειμαι απελπισμενος δεν εχω μηχανημα να κανω δουλεια!!!

----------


## colt3003

Μιας και περί 504 ο λόγος .΄
μήπως έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς να βάλει 2 σε push pull ?? το είχα πάντα απορία αλλα κόλλαγα στους διπλούς αερόφυλλους

----------


## NUKE

Παιδια, εχω τις παρακταω λυχνιες:PCF802,PCL805 και PCL86.Ξερει κανεις αν μπορω να κανω τιποτα με αυτες η ειναι αχρηστες?

----------


## radio27

> Παιδια, εχω τις παρακταω λυχνιες:PCF802,PCL805 και PCL86.Ξερει κανεις αν μπορω να κανω τιποτα με αυτες η ειναι αχρηστες?



Δυστυχώς δεν κάνουν για εκπομπή.

Προσφάτως ανακάλυψα στη αποθήκη μου τα γνήσια βιβλία της RCA με όλες τις Receiving/Transmitting tubes.Αν θέλει κάποιος μπορώ να τον βοηθήσω με τα ακριβή χαρακτηριστικά κάποιας λυχνίας.

----------


## kostas30

μια φορα πριν  χρονια   ειχα  βγαλει  2 504  σε push pull  εβγαλε 120 βαττ μονο  σε μια  συχνοτητα  με 750 βολτ στην ανοδο

----------


## billos1989

η 504 σαν λινεαρ ποσα βολτ θελει ανοδο για να βγαλει καμια 35αρια βαττ???με 2χ250 κανουμε τιποτα?με ανορθωση δικτυου??η ελ36 δινει παραπανω??

----------


## tzitzikas

η 504 ειναι μεγαλυτερη λαμπα απο τις 84 , 34.
ε φορτωσε την με τον 2χ250 500 βολτ ανορθωσε τα και ριχτα στην ανοδο.αυτοταλατωντη.θα βγαλει καμια 35.αλλα βεβαια δε θα κρατησει και πολυ καιρο.

για το pll μες μας billos1989 ποσα βατ ειναι.αν ειναι καμια 3-8 βατ κατι κανεις απευθειας.αν ειναι κατω απο 2 βατ κανε το κυκλωματακι που φορτωσα για buffer.

http://www.alphalink.com.au/~cambie/EL36.htm
διαβασε τα data sheets. γενικως billos ψαξε και συ τιποτα.

----------


## billos1989

εγω ειπα για την 36 οχι για την 34.επειδη τωρα δεν εχω μηχανημα να δουλεψω γιατι αυτο με τα 2 σταδια(504-84)δεν πετυχε παρα τις ατελειωτες ωρες που το παλευα, σκεφτικα μεχρι τα χριστουγεννα που θα παρω ενα pll και ενα linear γυρω στα 70w να κανω την 36 αυτοταλαντωτη με 2χ250.αλλα η 36 εχει 6ποδαρακια οχι 8!!!το 4-5 λογικα ειναι νηματα.τα υπολοιπα συνδεονται οπως στην 504 χωρις το 7-8??η ανοδος ειναι το κεφαλακι που εχει η λυχνια απο πανω??ποσα watt λετε να δωσει?ευχαριστω!α για pll+vco σκεφτικα αυτο της smart kit=3watt  :Confused:   :frown: αν δεν ειναι καλο θα παρω καποιο ετοιμο,πιστευω να κοστιζει περιπου το ιδιο~60ε

----------


## 234

Φίλε  billos θα σου πρότεινα:
1) να αγοράσεις το VCO smart kit 3watt χωρίς το   pll για αρχή και με αυτό να οδηγήσεις  την EL504  σαν linear   και όταν θα έχεις τα χρήματα αγοράζεις και το  pll.
2) Εάν έχεις κάποιες γνώσεις να κατασκευάσεις τον πομπό 3 watt  που έχει το site χωρίς το pll    (κοίταξε εδώ  χωρίς το pll   http://www.pira.cz/entx1.htm) για την αλλαγή σε vco.   ( Με κάποιες αλλαγές θα βγάλει πιστεύω 5-6 watt ) και με αυτό να οδηγήσεις  την EL504  σαν linear   και όταν θα έχεις τα χρήματα κατασκευάζεις  και το  pll.

----------


## billos1989

επειδη μαλλον την 504 τη εκαψα,γινεται να κανω λινεαρ την 84 ή την 36??????ποια δινει περισοτερα βαττ??λογικα η 36 ε??υπαρχει καποιο σχεδιο για λινεαρ με 36 ή 504???με to vco μπορω να καθοριζω τη συχνοτητα που θελω??

----------


## electron

Φίλε Βασίλη θα σου πρότεινα κι γω με την σειρά μου να φτιάξεις το pll+vco που έχουμε στο site το οποίο εμένα μου έβγαλε μέχρι 7watts. Αργότερα όταν έχεις τα χρήματα φτιάχεις ή αγοράζεις και ένα linear και το οδηγείς μ'αυτό. Οι λυχνίες είναι καλές αλλά για μικρές εφαρμογές προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι δεν αξίζουν πλέον.

----------


## billos1989

το διαπιστωνω και εγω σιγα σιγα αυτο.απειδη ομως οι γνωσεις μου ειναι περιορισμενες και δεν εχω χρονο για πολλα ψαχνω αναγκαστηκα για κατι ετοιμο γιατι εχω 2 βδομαδες να βγω στον αερα και εχω απελπιστει!!.το pll πμορει να παιξει χωρις το vco??το αντιστροφο??

----------


## electron

Το PLL πάει πακέτο με το VCO.

----------


## 234

Το  vco λειτουργεί και  χωρίς το pll.   VCO είναι δηλαδή ο πομπός ο οποίος ρυθμίζεις την συχνότητα που θα εκπέμπεις   με ένα τρίμερ  ( ρυθμιζόμενη αντίσταση ) , δηλαδή η αντίσταση κάνει την δουλειά του pll να στο πω έτσι  γενικά   . Βέβαια με το pll πετυχαίνεις καλύτερη σταθερότητα τις συχνότητας . 
Για να το καταλάβεις μπες στο site Easy FM transmitter 0,4 W  θα δείς ότι είναι το ίδιο κύκλωμα με τον πομπό που υπάρχει στο site με κάποιες μικροαλαγές (Η R 1 ρυθμίζει την συχνότητα εκπομπής)

----------


## 234

Μπές στο site http://www.pira.cz   κάνε κλικ στο  English  και μετά στο  Easy FM transmitter 0,4 W

----------


## tzitzikas

παιδια ξερει κανεις αν το pic για το pll μπορω να το βρω ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ και αν ναι σε πιο μαγαζι? 4 Mhz κρυσταλλο βρισκεις ευκολα?

----------


## electron

> παιδια ξερει κανεις αν το pic για το pll μπορω να το βρω ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ και αν ναι σε πιο μαγαζι? 4 Mhz κρυσταλλο βρισκεις ευκολα?



Πιστεύω ότι και τα 2 θα τα βρείς στον 741

----------


## gsmaster

> παιδια ξερει κανεις αν το pic για το pll μπορω να το βρω ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ και αν ναι σε πιο μαγαζι? 4 Mhz κρυσταλλο βρισκεις ευκολα?



Σε όποιον και να πάς θα τα βρείς.

----------


## billos1989

o δεληγιαννης εχει vco??αν ειναι να αγορασω αυτο για αρχη και μετα παιρνω και το pll!

----------


## electron

> o δεληγιαννης εχει vco??αν ειναι να αγορασω αυτο για αρχη και μετα παιρνω και το pll!



Ο Δελληγιάννης πουλάει την πλακέτα του pll η οποία είναι 2 σε 1, δηλαδή pll+vco με ισχύς εξόδου από 0.5 ως 1 watt προς 75 ευρώ αν δε κάνω λάθος.

----------


## billos1989

ευχαριστω !δεν το ηξερα.ναι καπου τοσο παει +80~85 το τροφοδοτικο.

----------


## billos1989

και κατι αλλο:για να αυξησεις συχνοτητα βαζεις περισοτερες σπειρες και τις απομακρυνεις μεταξυ τους ή κατι αλλο?μιλαμε για αυτοταλαντωτο ελ34.

----------


## electron

Όχι βέβαια!!Το pll δεν είναι αυτοταλάντωτη λυχνία. Η συχνότητα αλλάζει μέσω των thumbwheels (μικρά ας πούμε διακοπτάκια) που είναι αριθμημένα από το 0-9, με τα οποία σχηματίζεις την συχνότητα που θέλεις να βγείς.Κατα τα άλλα δεν επεμβένεις πουθενα αλλού πάνω στην πλακετα. Υπάρχουν φυσικά και τα pll με ψηφιακή ένδειξη της συχνότητας (display) που όμως είναι ακριβότερα.

----------


## billos1989

electron ευχαριστω καταρχην για αυτα που ειπες γιατι δεν τα ηξερα αλλα εγω ρωτησα συγκεκριμενα για το μηχανημα που εχω τωρα δηλαδη το αυτοταλαντωτο τι κανεις αν δεν σου συντονιζει πανω απο τους 85Mhz.το pll του δεληγιαννη εχει dip switchies για συντονισμο?

----------


## electron

Αυτό είναι κάτι που πάντα το μπερδεύω,αν δεν κάνω λάθος πρέπει να ανοίξεις λίγο τις σπέιρες του πηνίου, αν πάλι δεν το φέρεις ΄μ'αυτό θα πρέπει να φτιάξεις ένα νέο πηνίο με λιγότερες σπείρες.Το συγκεκριμένο pll έχει όπως είπα thumbwheels.

----------


## GiannisParth

Eχω ένα σχέδιο για αυτοταλάντωτο που αποδίδει 20-30 βατ με μία EL 504.Έχω πάρει απο μία απρόμαυρη ΤV μία PL 504.Mπορεί η PL 504 να αντικαταστήσει την ΕL 504.Aν ναι, τότε θα υπάρξουν απόλειες στην ισχυή του πομπού?

----------


## cristos68

Η μονη διαφορα ειναι οτι για την PL 504 θελεις στα νηματα ταση απο 24 εως 28v AC.  :Laughing:

----------


## GiannisParth

Υπάρχει κανένα σχέδιο με PL 504 ή με EL 504?Θέλω ένα για να κάνω εκπομπές στο χωριό μου(πεδινό, που ακούγονται μόνο 3-4 σταθμοί) και δεν έχω ιδιαίτερες απαιτήσεις σε δύναμη  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## jimk

βρικα στην μικροκιματικι ετοιμο pll 400mw με διακοπτακια 50ευρο

----------


## tzitzikas

παρε ενα κλασσικο σχεδιο με el-504 και οικονομικο.

----------


## ok1gr

Για am 504 παίζει τίποτα?

----------


## billos1989

εγω παντως δεν εχω ακουσει τιποτα για την 504 στα μεσαια,αυτη η λαμπα ειναι μονο vhf νομιζω  :Think:   :Think:   :Question:

----------

Η 504 θα μπορουσε (και εχει πολυ παλαιοτερα) να χρησιμοποιηθει στα Μεσαια κυματα!!! Αλλωστε μια λυχνια που χρησιμοποιηθηκε για ισχυρους παλμους 16KHz στις τηλεορασεις σιγουρα θα δουλεψει και στον 1MHz, αφου μαλιστα δουλευει αποδεδειγμενα στα FM  :Exclamation:  
Οι λογοι που δεν προτιμηθηκε ειναι αλλοι...

----------


## billos1989

δεν το ηξερα!!  :OK:   :OK:

----------


## AKIS

ειναι ευκολο να μαθουμε και εμεις αυτους τους λογους??

----------

> ειναι ευκολο να μαθουμε και εμεις αυτους τους λογους??



Βεβαιως... 
Οι λογοι υπηρξαν πολλοι. Βασικοι ομως ηταν οτι η ισχυς που απεδιδε ηταν μικροτερη μιας 807 πχ και ετσι ηταν πιο ευκολο και κατασκευαστικα να χρησιμοποιεις μια 34 αντι αυτης! Συγκριτικα δηλαδη ηταν "πιο δυσκολη" απο αλλες αναλογης ισχυος... Παντως ο σπουδαιοτερος λογος απο οτι εχει φανει εντελει, ειναι οτι πολυ λιγοι απο οσους κανανε κατασκευες στα Μεσαια την δεκαετια του 70 ασχοληθηκαν με λυχνιες εκτος των τοτε γνωστων Broadcast! Αλλωστε  δεν υπηρχε και λογος, αφου το να βρεις 807, 813, 811, 4-400, 4-1000, ηταν σεχεδον πανευκολο (βλεπε Ναυτικο, και military...). Αυτος ειναι αλλωστε και ο λογος που τα Φαρακια προιμηθηκαν αργοτερα στα FM...

----------


## ok1gr

Παιδιά εσείς που ξέρεται από λάμπες δεν κοιτάτε λίγο και εδώ?
http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/vie...?p=11157#11157

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Χαιρετώ τους λυχνιόπληκτους, 

ρε παιδιά κοιτάξτε και κανένα πιπίνι και αφήστε τις κρυφές χαρές των λαμπών... Τί να λένε τα νήματα και οι RF ταλαντώσεις...

Αστειεύομαι!!! Απλά αναρωτιόμουν αν κανένας σας έχει το παλιό σχέδιο του POP22W για την κατασκευή της 6360 σε πομπό FM 15W όπως το παρουσίαζε πριν από χχ συναπτά έτη (είχε δημοσιευτεί και σε κάποια τεχν. εκλογή εποχής πλέον)...

Η ιδιαιτερότητα της 6360 είναι ότι είναι διπλοτέτροδος με ανόδους στη βάση (αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου) ή με άλλα λόγια μία 829 ή 832 χωρίς ανόδους στην κορυφή. Από κάποιες φωτό που είδα στο google δείχνει στο μέγεθος να είναι σαν EL84 ή 5763 αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος γιατί δεν γνωρίζω τις φυσικές της διαστάσεις... Το σχέδιο της 6360 είχε αξιοποιηθεί από τρελλαμένο!!! πειρατή του '83 για το αυτοταλάντωτο version της 829 σε 630V τάση ανόδου που γ... και έδερνε την εποχή εκείνη. Χωρίς διπλά πηνία και μεταβλητούς για push-pull κλπ. Τύφλα τα πολλά στάδια!!! Εντάξει, δεν είχε και τη διαμόρφωση της 6C4!!!!

Γιώργος

----------

